# Pitbull saves family...



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I came across this, thought I'd share it with you.

Not all Pitbulls are the dangerous, human killing animals people seem to think they are...

On Loving Animals...: Pitbull Saves Family from Cobra, Killed in Action


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww thats so so so sad!! r.i.p chief!!!  its good to hear something nice about pit bulls...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> its good to hear something nice about pit bulls...


Couldn't agree more 

I was crying when I read it! Pictures don't help either, they're so sad  R.I.P little one x x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

definatly!! he looks so so cute!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Such a sad story but what a lovely dog. Certainly brought tears to my eyes when reading it. 

R.I.P CHIEF XXXX

What a brave, loyal dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Quite choked me reading that! run free a Rainbow Bridge Chief
You master was very lucky to have the privilage of owning you.
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww what a brave boy thats just so sad R.I.P Chief xxx 

another example of how wrong BSL is


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What a wonderful dog , that is very sad.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

O.k I'm not crying, I've just got something in my eyes, honest. Lovely story, funny how that isn't splashed across the front page of all the newspapers, like it is when a pitbull attacks someone.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a sad yet amazing story. It just shows how much our animals love us.

Run free Chief - you really are a hero


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

*crying onto the keyboard* I wonder why this isn't headline news 

This reminded me of the history of Bedgellert (in Wales), bravery and an unrivalled protective nature runs through both stories. 

Poor wee lad. Run free x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

An amazing story, really sad he died, but what an amazing dog!!

I love hearing positive stories about dogs like that! the are fantastic animals. Just so sad that he died though


----------

